# KDE 3.2.2 --> KDE 3.2.3 updaten



## Gabi (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte unter SuSE 9.0 KDE mal updaten. 
Bei einem früheren update hatte ich diese Adresse eingegeben:
*ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/supplementary/KDE/update_for_9.0/yast-source*

Das funktionierte.

Wenn ich jetzt aber bei ftp.suse.com nach gucke, ist die Adresse:
*ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/supplementary/KDE/update_for_9.0/yast-source/suse/i586/*

Wenn ich diese nun einbgebe, schreibt er:
*Installationsquelle kann nicht von der URL ´ftp.gwdg.de/pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/supplementary/KDE/update_for_9.0/yast-source/suse/i586/´ erstellt werden.
Details:
ERROR(InstSrc:E_no_instsrc_on_media)*

Was mache ich da nur falsch?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Kleini (14. Juni 2004)

Sieht so aus, als hättest du den Pfad falsch eingegeben, da der erste Teil des Pfades von deiner alten Installationsquelle stammt. Unter Installationsquelle wechseln bei Server ftp.suse.com eingeben und unter Verzeichnis den Rest (ohne slash (/) am Anfang).


----------

